# DIY Gan 356 Air M



## Abare Killer (Jun 8, 2017)

I used 4mmx2mm n35 magnets on all the corner pieces and somewhat, 'weaker' 4mmx2mm n35 ( I don't know why ) on all the edge pieces, I am sure that those r 4mmx2mm magnets but feels weaker than n35. If you want to say, 'Maybe the actual n35 magnets you put on the corner pieces aren't real n35s', well no, those are real n35 strengths. As for the magnetic strength, I would say it's great, it's close to 'perfect' but just a 'tiny' bit weaker, a 'little' bit stronger would be perfect. As for the feel of the cube, it is similar to the non magnetic version although it is way more stable and it still has the super smooth and soft feel on the cube. That pretty much summarizes my opinion of the cube. Is it my new main? Can't give a definite answer since I have yet to try out different nuts and lube it, but this cube will 'at least' replace my backup main or even my main.  Btw if you guys don't know, this is the legit 4th time I have tried to magnetize this cube, the other 3 times was either too strong or too weak where I had used lots of hard work to pry out the magnets, I was sweating like I just showered. I finally got a decent magnetic strength on this cube with lots of experimenting.


----------



## Jlvs2run (Jun 8, 2017)

What are the details of how you did this successfully? Will this work on other cubes too?


----------



## Abare Killer (Jun 9, 2017)

Jlvs2run said:


> What are the details of how you did this successfully? Will this work on other cubes too?


I just disassembled it and unscrewed the screws, I made 3 master edge pieces and 3 master corner edge pieces so I can finish my modification faster instead of only using 1 master magnet which will slow down my process since I will always have to wait for the glue to dry. That pretty much sums up how I did it successfully in a short period of time.


----------

